# Should we submit EOI now while waiting for skills to be assessed?



## PEteacher (Dec 13, 2012)

Dear all  

My wife and I, both teachers from Singapore are intending to migrate to Australia (Melbourne). We're Singaporeans. 

Can u advice us on a few things? 

1) We are in the midst of doing the Academic IELTS and the Skills Assessment). We figure this may take 4 months from now (May 2013 to get both documents). 

Without these, we have 60 points. 

Do you advise us to submit the EOI now (December) or later? I'm concerned that as we don't have as many points if we waited (more points if we have our skills assessed) , our chances will be lessened. 

We'd like to apply for Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa

Appreciate your assistance  

PEteacher


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

I suggest you wait until you have qualifying IELTS and skills assessments information as the EOI will require these - without 60 points you can't finalise your EOI and be considered for an invitation.

Also, should you receive an invitation (which comes without any notice or warning), your info will be frozen and may not be changed - if you have provided inaccurate information on your EOI, you may have to decline the invitation.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Case officer will check your assessment date, if this is post your EOI submission date your application will be rejected.

It is clearly specified you have to hold a positive assessment before your application.


----------



## PEteacher (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you for your replies and advice.

*What if even without these documents, our points are now at 60?* I will declare as is. (I will update the EOI again for more points after receiving the IELTS results and Skills assessed).


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Be aware: If you're invited to apply for a visa, the information you submit in the your EOI will be used as part of your application. If you provide misleading or false information on your EOI, your application may be refused. If your visa is refused on this basis you will be subject to a three year ban which may prevent grant of a further visa.

For example, for an independent skilled visa you must have:

completed a skills assessment and/or a job ready program
taken an English-language test to prove you meet the English language requirement.

Meaning you can't submit an EOI until you actually have these two.


----------



## PEteacher (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you so much! Will do the skills assessment and English test first then. Much appreciated


----------



## kaushal17 (Jan 27, 2013)

i am submitting EOI ,I am having old assesment letter from Engineers australia and recent IELTS score. Can i submit EOI and update my renewed assesment letter no. later. I am waiting for renewed copy of assesment letter. Please guide can i submit EOI with old assesment letter and later on modify with renewed assesment letter.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Kausha -

Safer to wait for current skills assessment information. You can enter old information, but if you receive an invitation, it is not possible to change it after that - info is locked upon invitation. So you would be gambling that you would have time to change the information prior to receiving an invitation if you entered the old info.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Aziz (May 30, 2013)

Hi Mark,

I have submitted EOI to have a state sponsorship, and i finally got the sponsorship yesterday. I was also apply for skill assessment. But the problem is, i misunderstand about the skill assessment date and reference number. I filled in this two information in my EOI with the skill assessment application date and reference no. Now, my EOI is locked and i can not correct my skill assessment date and reference. Can you suggest me what will be the consequences for this mistake?

Aziz


----------



## Kamaldeep_Singh (Aug 20, 2013)

Boboa said:


> Case officer will check your assessment date, if this is post your EOI submission date your application will be rejected.
> 
> It is clearly specified you have to hold a positive assessment before your application.


Hi mate,my case is bit different, I have a very important question at hand.I submitted my Eoi on 30/07/2013 in Occupation 2633(Engineers Australia-assessment date 25/07/2013).
On other hand, I have another assessment in occupation field 2631(ACS-assessment date 05/08/2013).
My problem is that I changed(Updated) my occupation in my EOI from occupation field 2633 to 2631 .This in-fact did not change the visa date of effect from 30th jul to 17th Aug( date i was updating my eoi).So I reverted back to my original occupation(2633) by updating my Application once again, because i saw this thread, which said that your skill assessment should have an earlier date than Eoi application submission date else your application gets rejected.

Now what shall I do :-
1.shall I update my application to new occupation(2631),without fearing any ill consequences as i am only updating the eoi
or
2. Withdraw this Eoi and make a new one,mentioning my new occupation(2631), in which I want to apply.

Guys any help at this moment is a bliss.Ta


----------



## Prianka_W (May 20, 2014)

Hello All,

I need some help with my case. I had been assessed by the ACS under skill 261112 last december. However, I found out that a more relevant skill for me should have been under skill 261311. I have submitted my EOI under 261112. I haven't received an invitation yet. Can I resubmit my EOI with the new skill since they are closely related?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Prianka_W -

Generally your skills assessment occupation must match the occupation you apply under - if you want to go for 261311 you may want to apply for and get the skills assessment first, then once you have that (and IELTS I assume), lodge another skills assessment under the new occupation code. 

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## anne34 (May 23, 2014)

Hi Sir Mark..i just really need urgent advice..like this..i come to Austalia as 309 then before me and my husband we got separated and he email immigration and cancel my visa..now after few months he passed away then i apply permanent visa and i got refused then i appeal..while i appeal my permanent visa they give me bridging visa A.then last week i have a hearing and the tribunal said to me i dont get my permanent visa because im separated already before my husband died!now i just wanna asked what visa is suit for me i am single mother with two kids and they are Australian citizen(this kids not for my husband)..Hope you can help me give an idea what to do i really need help im very stressfull about my visa!Hope to hear from you soon!cheers


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Anne34 -

Sorry to hear of your situation - the usual exemptions that allow permanent residency upon the death of a partner while the applicant holds a provisional partner visa - either children of the partnership, or no indication of separation prior to death - don't apply in your circumstances unfortunately.

Would need to do a consultation with you to get all the details of your situation, the circumstances under which the subclass 100 visa application was refused or cancelled, and your educational and work experience in detail in order to see what other types of visas may work for you. Most importantly, if the sc100 permanent partner visa was refused, and the refusal happened while you were holding a bridging visa (somewhat rare for this type of circumstance), you may have a bar on further applications while on shore on this trip - again, need to work through all the details with you in a consultation to figure out the available options. The law is complex in this area, and there are too many fine details to work out in emails or on a forum. 

If you'd like to book a consultation, we do these by Skype, phone and at our office in Parramatta - see my website link in the signature below to get more info & book.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## anne34 (May 23, 2014)

Hi Sir Mark..Thank you for the reply! ijust wanna asked what will happen if once i go to Ministerial Appeal!Thank you and hope to hear from you soon


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Anne -

You would have to apply for a Bridging Visa E to cover you in Australia while your Ministerial Intervention application is being processed. There are a number of special regulations that apply to this situation, so best to research carefully and/or consult a registered migration agent.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## anne34 (May 23, 2014)

I really appriciate your help Sir..Sir how long the processing of Ministerial Appeal..


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Anne34 -

Could take months or 1-2 years, have seen them take all different amounts of time. 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## papaLFC (Dec 21, 2013)

Mark - can you please help provide perspective on a Engineers Australia assessment.

I fall under the Washington accord - I'm a bit confused as to what assessment category I fall under and consequently fees to be pay.

I show the standard assessment is $300 (applying from the States) , I also plan on claiming 4 years of engineering experience - skills assessment at the same time I lodge my assessment request. Does this mean i have to pay an extra $250 to get the skills / work experience assessed ?


----------



## singh1 (May 16, 2015)

Hi Mark
I am in the same situation, I've had my skill assessment last year and recently submitted my EOI last month, post that i have applied for new skill assessment a week ago with ACS and waiting outcome, once i receive the new letter can i just update the EOI to reflect the new details? please note both the old and the new applied is for the same occupation ...is this approach okay does it cause any issues later with my visa application?

or is it better to cancel the new EOI and create a new EOI when the new assessment letter arrives?

Please advise...


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Singh1 -

The risk you take is of being invited before you lodge the new ACS - that would lock in the old ACS and prevent another invitation for 60 days - you could always not accept the invitation you get from the old EOI, or you could cancel the old EOI and put in a new one when you get the new ACS report.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



singh1 said:


> Hi Mark
> I am in the same situation, I've had my skill assessment last year and recently submitted my EOI last month, post that i have applied for new skill assessment a week ago with ACS and waiting outcome, once i receive the new letter can i just update the EOI to reflect the new details? please note both the old and the new applied is for the same occupation ...is this approach okay does it cause any issues later with my visa application?
> 
> or is it better to cancel the new EOI and create a new EOI when the new assessment letter arrives?
> ...


----------



## singh1 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks Mark for your quick help....

So if i happen to get the new skill assessment letter prior to invitation in that case its completely fine and safe to update the new assessment letter on EOI which will have the new date that would obviously be after the actual eoi submission date, i am asking this because i read somewhere in the forum that if your assessment letter date is after eoi submission date, then their actual visa appliction will bound to be rejected....

Pls provide your valuable insight....



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Singh1 -
> 
> The risk you take is of being invited before you lodge the new ACS - that would lock in the old ACS and prevent another invitation for 60 days - you could always not accept the invitation you get from the old EOI, or you could cancel the old EOI and put in a new one when you get the new ACS report.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Singh1 -

The issue would be if the skills assessment date is after the date of *invitation*. However, generally not a good idea to put inaccurate information into an EOI. If you're putting a valid skills assessment into there now, and will be replacing it with another valid skills assessment later (but prior to invitation), that's OK. But putting in a bogus skills assessment number just to get an EOI saved is not a good idea.

Best,

Mark



singh1 said:


> Thanks Mark for your quick help....
> 
> So if i happen to get the new skill assessment letter prior to invitation in that case its completely fine and safe to update the new assessment letter on EOI which will have the new date that would obviously be after the actual eoi submission date, i am asking this because i read somewhere in the forum that if your assessment letter date is after eoi submission date, then their actual visa appliction will bound to be rejected....
> 
> Pls provide your valuable insight....


----------



## singh1 (May 16, 2015)

Hi Mark,
Wouldn't CO accept my new skill letter if i get after the invitation? In case iam producing both the old and new letters together? Definitely there wont be any change in points iam claiming...actually my only reason to go for new assessment inspite of having the valid assement letter of last year is because i have recently changed my desgination in my company thus wanted to the new desgination aas its standa now inthe new letter, i know this doesnt sound a wise decision taken by me to just spend 500 aud for new letter....

i think its better to cancel the eoi and later update it with the new details...would suspend or withdraw which one would be better in this situation.....



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Singh1 -
> 
> The issue would be if the skills assessment date is after the date of *invitation*. However, generally not a good idea to put inaccurate information into an EOI. If you're putting a valid skills assessment into there now, and will be replacing it with another valid skills assessment later (but prior to invitation), that's OK. But putting in a bogus skills assessment number just to get an EOI saved is not a good idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Singh1 -

I can't give you specific advice without seeing your documents - immigration regulations are far too detailed to talk about in general terms without seeing actual documents. Bottom line: at invitation, the skills assessment is locked - no changes possible, no substitutions, no new documents, etc. The details and date of the skills assessment you have in the EOI at the moment of invitation is locked, and if you cannot produce that skills assessment document when you apply, the visa will most likely be refused. Also, if a persons starts changing designations, etc, it may arouse suspicion by DIBP re: genuine employment, etc. Safest bet may be to delete the EOI with the skills assessment you don't want DIBP to use, and create a new EOI when you have the skills assessment in hand that you do want DIBP to use.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



singh1 said:


> Hi Mark,
> Wouldn't CO accept my new skill letter if i get after the invitation? In case iam producing both the old and new letters together? Definitely there wont be any change in points iam claiming...actually my only reason to go for new assessment inspite of having the valid assement letter of last year is because i have recently changed my desgination in my company thus wanted to the new desgination aas its standa now inthe new letter, i know this doesnt sound a wise decision taken by me to just spend 500 aud for new letter....
> 
> i think its better to cancel the eoi and later update it with the new details...would suspend or withdraw which one would be better in this situation.....


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Hi Mark

I have been invited for NSW 190 visa. I have sent my application to NSW as well. Now question is regarding updating EOI IN skills select:

Can I make a general update now in my skull select account regarding some employment which anyways is not a part of my skills assessed by ACS but I worked as initial at the beginning of my career.

When I. Lodged my original EOI I forgot to include those employment details in skill select. I am thinking of updating the EOI at this stage.

Would it be OK to do so.? 

Amit


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Apatnia -

Would need to see your documents and details to give you specific advice. If you're claiming the additional early employment for points and it was not assessed by ACS, can be risky. And if not claiming for points, not sure the benefit to add it. Happy to assist you further at a consultation where I can see the details & documents regarding your circumstances.

Best,

Mark Northam



apatnia said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> I have been invited for NSW 190 visa. I have sent my application to NSW as well. Now question is regarding updating EOI IN skills select:
> 
> ...


----------



## singh1 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks Mark for the inputs, much appreciated.
i have received the new skill letter....

Just one question, i am currently onshore and on 457 visa, just wondering if iam eligible to apply for General skilled 189 and 190 while onshore or do i have to need to go back India and file offshore application?



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Apatnia -
> 
> Would need to see your documents and details to give you specific advice. If you're claiming the additional early employment for points and it was not assessed by ACS, can be risky. And if not claiming for points, not sure the benefit to add it. Happy to assist you further at a consultation where I can see the details & documents regarding your circumstances.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Singh1 -

Once you have an invitation for a 189 or 190, you can apply either onshore or offshore - for the 190 there are various requirements that some states have that are different if you're onshore or offshore - you should research that carefully. However unless you have an onshore refusal while not holding a substantive visa or some other bar to applying onshore, generally not an issue.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



singh1 said:


> Thanks Mark for the inputs, much appreciated.
> i have received the new skill letter....
> 
> Just one question, i am currently onshore and on 457 visa, just wondering if iam eligible to apply for General skilled 189 and 190 while onshore or do i have to need to go back India and file offshore application?


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Suggest withdraw your EOI and lodge a new one, as you are now applying under a different occupation.


----------



## singh1 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks mark,thats a relief...as was thinking i can only apply for PR from offshore as i am already holding valid 457 with my employer here in aus, but now gathered confidence that i can appy Pr while on 457 visa onshore.
Also does i need to choose the same occupation which was approved for 457 for my upcoming PR application Because My 457 visa is approved under x occupation. Where as skill assessing people assesed for Y occuption. Hope this is not the issue....please share some expertise..



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Singh1 -
> 
> Once you have an invitation for a 189 or 190, you can apply either onshore or offshore - for the 190 there are various requirements that some states have that are different if you're onshore or offshore - you should research that carefully. However unless you have an onshore refusal while not holding a substantive visa or some other bar to applying onshore, generally not an issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Singh1 -

As pointed out by another poster here, if you change occupations, there may be an issue of whether your work experience in the first occupation can be counted as skilled work experience for the second occupation under a 189/190. A related issue is whether you may have breached your 457 by working under a different occupation code than you were originally nominated for - it gets a bit complex. The skills assessor's report will be key to this - would need to go through your details in a consultation to give you a specific opinion on your case and prospects going forward -

Best,

Mark Northam



singh1 said:


> Thanks mark,thats a relief...as was thinking i can only apply for PR from offshore as i am already holding valid 457 with my employer here in aus, but now gathered confidence that i can appy Pr while on 457 visa onshore.
> Also does i need to choose the same occupation which was approved for 457 for my upcoming PR application Because My 457 visa is approved under x occupation. Where as skill assessing people assesed for Y occuption. Hope this is not the issue....please share some expertise..


----------



## abcabc (May 22, 2015)

Hi seniors
Please help

I've got my skill assessment +ve and in process of submitting EOI, i have few queries which i think with your expertise can advise me on how to proceed further....

this is specific re: claiming "Australia " work experience.

I first came to Australia in 2013 and then gone back to India ( for marriage ceremony) and returned after 1 month and since then stayed here....

during that 1 month period i was not paid salary in Australia ( as i moved to India as i had sufficient leaves in India) to avoid loss of pays in AUD for 4 weeks.

Now while filling the EOI the question is do i need to indicate this 4 weeks ( leave) in EOI?
I am claiming 5 points ( i.e at least 1 year of Australia experience) as i am staying here since 2013 to date.( around 20 months)

P.S: my assessment doesn't mention these 4 weeks leave....


----------



## uae2oz (Apr 29, 2015)

abcabc said:


> Hi seniors
> Please help
> 
> I've got my skill assessment +ve and in process of submitting EOI, i have few queries which i think with your expertise can advise me on how to proceed further....
> ...


Hi,
Leaves are always considered a part of the job. Hence, you need not to wnter such info in EOI or while filing case with DIBP.


----------



## abcabc (May 22, 2015)

Thanks friend,
But i am not paid for that 4 weeks leave thus no aus pay slip for that 1 month as i moved india and applied paid leave and got salary in inr in india during the period.

Is this acceptable or do i need include that i was in india for that duration of 4 week and paif in INR.



uae2oz said:


> Hi,
> Leaves are always considered a part of the job. Hence, you need not to wnter such info in EOI or while filing case with DIBP.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Hi Mark,

Can you please let me know if there is any requirements to show proof of funds for lodging 190 visa in DIBP.? 

I mean when I upload documents then do I need to show any proof of funds via dome bank statement etc. ? 

Appreciate your response.
Amit


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Amit -

DIBP has no requirement to show proof of funds for the 190 visa, but many state sponsorship programs for the 190 visa require this as part of the state sponsorship application. I'd check carefully with the state(s) that you are interested in.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



apatnia said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Can you please let me know if there is any requirements to show proof of funds for lodging 190 visa in DIBP.?
> 
> ...


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Amit -
> 
> DIBP has no requirement to show proof of funds for the 190 visa, but many state sponsorship programs for the 190 visa require this as part of the state sponsorship application. I'd check carefully with the state(s) that you are interested in.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Mark.

Can I check with you if in my application have added my parents as non migrants dependent then do I need to submit their police clearance as well as medicals in my application.?

System shows documents as Recommended for my parents.

Please guide

Amit


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Apatnia -

Yes, but you may want to review the details of your dependent situation with a migration agent, as often parents do not qualify as dependents for migration purposes. Happy to assist in a consultation - see website below for details.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



apatnia said:


> Thanks a lot Mark.
> 
> Can I check with you if in my application have added my parents as non migrants dependent then do I need to submit their police clearance as well as medicals in my application.?
> 
> ...


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Apatnia -
> 
> Yes, but you may want to review the details of your dependent situation with a migration agent, as often parents do not qualify as dependents for migration purposes. Happy to assist in a consultation - see website below for details.
> 
> ...


Mark

Great to see your response as always.

If I want to remove my non migrant dependent from my visa application post lodgement then how can that be done.

Appreciate your assistance

Amit


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

You'd have to communicate directly with DIBP to request this from the team or office that is processing your application.

Mark



apatnia said:


> Mark
> 
> Great to see your response as always.
> 
> ...


----------



## indergreat (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello Mark,
Please guide me on something, while filling my EOI I made a mistake and listed my full experience insted of only the assessed experience, due to that my points reached 65 and I got an invitation. Now if I apply for visa, are there chances that my visa can be refuseddue to this mistake. By the way with assesed experience my points will be 60. Plz reply as early as possible .... thanx


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Indergreat -

Unfortunately once an invitation is issued, your points are locked and you aren't able to change elements that generate the points. As such, based on what you've said, your visa will definitely be refused if you cannot show evidence of 65 points. Option is to not apply for the visa, wait 2 months until the invitation expires, then update your EOI to reflect the correct points. Another option some people do is to create a new EOI with the correct info, which can be done earlier. But no good way to proceed with the current invitation based on what you've said.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



indergreat said:


> Hello Mark,
> Please guide me on something, while filling my EOI I made a mistake and listed my full experience insted of only the assessed experience, due to that my points reached 65 and I got an invitation. Now if I apply for visa, are there chances that my visa can be refuseddue to this mistake. By the way with assesed experience my points will be 60. Plz reply as early as possible .... thanx


----------



## indergreat (Aug 3, 2015)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Indergreat -
> 
> Unfortunately once an invitation is issued, your points are locked and you aren't able to change elements that generate the points. As such, based on what you've said, your visa will definitely be refused if you cannot show evidence of 65 points. Option is to not apply for the visa, wait 2 months until the invitation expires, then update your EOI to reflect the correct points. Another option some people do is to create a new EOI with the correct info, which can be done earlier. But no good way to proceed with the current invitation based on what you've said.
> 
> ...


But Mark, won't it be illegal to create another EOI, as i have already been invited in this EOI


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

As long as you enter all information accurately in the new EOI, there is no rule I know of that limits a person to 1 EOI. You'll have to wait for an invitation under the new EOI, just as if you had lodged a new one later on.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



indergreat said:


> But Mark, won't it be illegal to create another EOI, as i have already been invited in this EOI


----------



## nkxy007 (May 6, 2015)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Indergreat -
> 
> Unfortunately once an invitation is issued, your points are locked and you aren't able to change elements that generate the points. As such, based on what you've said, your visa will definitely be refused if you cannot show evidence of 65 points. Option is to not apply for the visa, wait 2 months until the invitation expires, then update your EOI to reflect the correct points. Another option some people do is to create a new EOI with the correct info, which can be done earlier. But no good way to proceed with the current invitation based on what you've said.
> 
> ...


In the assessed experience should i include only years after the 2 years used by ACS to make full skill assessment match all i should mention all the experience submitted to ACS. For my case I submitted 5years and 1month and they said that is betwwen 2010 and 2015 but ACS said experience after feb 2015 should be used. Please help me to know what to fill as on EOI page they ask to put all the work experience in last 10 year.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Nkxy007 -

Can't give you specific advice without seeing the actual ACS document and your EOI, but generally speaking, only experience after the deeming date as set on the ACS report can be claimed for points (ie, marked as relevant to your occupation on the visa application or EOI). From what you said, your deeming date would appear to be Feb 2015, but would have to see your ACS report and EOI in a consultation to give you specific advice - see website below in my signature if interested in a consult.

Best,

Mark Northam



nkxy007 said:


> In the assessed experience should i include only years after the 2 years used by ACS to make full skill assessment match all i should mention all the experience submitted to ACS. For my case I submitted 5years and 1month and they said that is betwwen 2010 and 2015 but ACS said experience after feb 2015 should be used. Please help me to know what to fill as on EOI page they ask to put all the work experience in last 10 year.


----------



## nkxy007 (May 6, 2015)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Nkxy007 -
> 
> Can't give you specific advice without seeing the actual ACS document and your EOI, but generally speaking, only experience after the deeming date as set on the ACS report can be claimed for points (ie, marked as relevant to your occupation on the visa application or EOI). From what you said, your deeming date would appear to be Feb 2015, but would have to see your ACS report and EOI in a consultation to give you specific advice - see website below in my signature if interested in a consult.
> 
> ...


Thank you mark. However in my case ACS said with a major in computing.
The following employment after February 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Since 2010 i am working i am wondering if i dont mention the other work experience before 2012 wont it be considered as a lie and if i add those years the experience might be more. I will check your website as well. Thank you again.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

You can include your other experience but you must mark it as Not Relevant otherwise the EOI system will give you points for it when you don't want to claim them. But as Mark said, perhaps a consultation will help so he can review your documents and give you more specific advice.


----------



## nkxy007 (May 6, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You can include your other experience but you must mark it as Not Relevant otherwise the EOI system will give you points for it when you don't want to claim them. But as Mark said, perhaps a consultation will help so he can review your documents and give you more specific advice.


Thank you Maggie. I will contact Mark for consultation since it is not clear for me. I was in same job since 2010 till 2015 so if i put experience from 2012 that will be to either add that job twice and specify that from 2010 till 2012 that job is not relevant and put same job again and say from 2012 till now is relevant. It is kind of wierd.


----------



## Perham (Jun 6, 2013)

*credentialed community language before invitation*

Hello Mark

I submitted EOI and claimed for credentialed community language (5 point) if i get the result before the invitation, it would be any issue?

p/s: i am aware of English test and assessment should be done before EOI submistion

Thanks in advance.

Perham


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Perham -

Not possible to predict, however points are locked in only at the time of invitation by DIBP, and invitation is generated with no advance notice.

Best,

Mark



Perham said:


> Hello Mark
> 
> I submitted EOI and claimed for credentialed community language (5 point) if i get the result before the invitation, it would be any issue?
> 
> ...


----------

